# Angeln an der Wörnitz



## scholle01 (17. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

ich werde wohl mit Familie dieses Jahr in Franken, zwischen Feuchtwangen und Dinkelsbühl, Urlaub machen. Die Wörnitz ist wohl nur ein paar Meter vom Domizil entfernt. :q 

Wer von euch hat da in der Nähe schon geangelt und kann mir Info&acute;s über das Was und Wo geben?? ;+


----------



## scholle01 (20. Februar 2003)

HALLLOOOOOOOO

soviele Süddeutsche und keiner weiss was?? :c


----------



## Achim_68 (21. Februar 2003)

Hi Scholle,
ich schau mal was ich machen kann...


----------



## Achim_68 (21. Februar 2003)

So Leute,
da sich im Fliessgewässerforum niemand gefunden hat, der sich am o.g. Flüßchen auskennt und es noch kein Forum für &quot;Angeln südlich des Weisswurstäquators&quot; gibt, hoffe ich mal, das hier jemand rumschwirrt, der dem Anglerkollegen Scholle helfen kann.


----------



## Frankenfischer (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo scholle01,
hast Du ein Glück. Endlich einer, der aus der Gegend kommt. Mein Verein hat sogar ein Stück der Wörnitz gepachtet. Wie das Fischen da so ist, weiß ich noch nicht, da erst ab heuer gefischt werden darf. 

Die Wörnitz ab Dinkelsbühl flußabwärts ist ausschließlich in Vereinshand (Nürberg, Zirndorf usw.). Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, ob es da Gastkarten gibt. Es dürfte aber kein Problem sein, dieses beim Fremdenverkehrsamt der Stadt Dinkelsbühl zu erfahren. 

Zum Fischen. An der Wörnitz kommt so ziemlich alles vor, was Flossen hat (ausgenommen Salmoniden). An Raubfischen vor allem Zander, Hecht und vereinzelt Waller (norddeutsch: Wels). Das gezielte Wallerfischen rechnet sich aber nicht, hierfür ist der Bestand zu dünn. An Friedfischen ist der Karpfen gut vertreten. Aale gibt es nicht so viele. Wenn Du einen fängst ist es meistens eine Schlange. Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, gehe hin, sei auf alles gefasst und lasse Dich überraschen. Ach so, noch was, die Wörnitz ist als sehr launisches Gewässer bekannt. D.h. an einem Tag fängst Du Dich dämlich und am nächsten Tag meinst Du in der Wörnitz gibts nicht einen einzigen Fischschwanz.


----------



## scholle01 (27. Februar 2003)

@frankenfischer

na prima, das ist doch schon etwas!! :m  Dann pack ich mal alles ein, wenn meine Frau mich denn lässt. :q Das mit den Karten habe ich schon geklärt, wir machen da 1 Woche Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof (in Larrieden) und der Besitzer gibt selber Karten aus. :g 
Hast du eine Ahnung welche Grössenordnung die Wörnitz da so hat? Breite und Tiefe?


----------



## Frankenfischer (28. Februar 2003)

Hallo Scholle01,

ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Wörnitz durch Laramie (so nennen wir Westmittelfranken das Örtchen Larrieden)fließt. Na ja, man kann nicht alles wissen. Sei wie es sei, dort oben wird die Wörnitz wohl noch ein kleines Flüsschen sein. Anglerisch interessant wird die Wörnitz erst ab Dinkelsbühl.


----------



## schlot (28. Februar 2003)

Falls Dir die Wörnitz da noch zu klein ist,
sind die Fränkischen Seen nicht all zu weit entfernt.
Da kannst du dich dann austoben!


----------



## Wörnitz-fischer (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*

also ich fische seit 3 jahren an der wörnitz
und ich seh es als einer meiner besten angel-plätze an!!
ich angel aber nicht in dinkelsbühl sondern eher bei oettingen!!!!
da gibts wirklich alles!(auser forellen)
waller sind im moment bei uns perfekt!!!
war diese jahr 3mal auf waller und hatte 3 mal erfolg!!!
(auch wenn es keine MONSTER warn)
karpfen----->perfekt:
mit boilies(nur mit anfüttern!!)
mais!!
hecht:
dieses jahr schon 3 stück bei 6 mal angeln!!(nur an der wörnitz)
zander blieben aus:aber bisse hatte ich->bin nur zu dumm zum haken oda weis nich was ich falsch mache^^
brassen: bis 55 cm
TIPP:Rapfen!

so das wars hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen^^|wavey:#h|supergri


----------



## hanne1 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*

hallo wörnitz-fischer,

kannst du mir sagen wo man in oder um öttingen an gast-/tageskarten rankommt?

ich sag' schon mal danke!


----------



## Wörnitz-fischer (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*

so 2jahre später...die wörnitz is leer,waller sind weg und das waer moelt und stinkt!

VIEL ERFOLG


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*

Hallo!

ich fische an der Wörnitz seit 20 jahren, seit den Kindertagen also.

Zwischen Feuchtwangen und DKB ist´s noch recht schmal, on man genau da Karten bekommt, weiß ich nicht.

Ich bin im Wassertrüdinger Fischereiverein (von DKB 20km entfernt), Karten bekommst du in der Wassertrüdinger Apotheke (einer von den beiden, welche weiß ich jetzt auch nicht).
Bei uns: Karpfen massenhaft - 25 Pfund, Schleien war mal gut, bis die Waller hochkamen. Waller dementsprechend sehr gut, brauchst aber schon ein bisserl Geduld. Hecht auch ansprechend, Zander sind drin, aber eher was für die Stellenkennenden Einheimischen. Aal wird immer schlechter, außer du kennst einen Geheimplatz (würde ich dir vielleicht sogar verraten). Ansonsten Brassen und Rotaugen in Massen. 

Etwas weiter unten (4km) das Auhausener Wasser. Raubfisch und Aal etwas besser als bei uns, dafür weniger Karpfen. Das Spinnfischen ab ersten Juni erlaubt, bei uns ab 1. Oktober (mit Köderfisch auch ab ersten Juni).

dann noch mal 8 km flussab bist du in Oettingen, da ists schon recht breit, guter besatz, aber mit gefällt der Fluss bei uns besser, da abwechslungsreicher. Karten für Oettingen müsstest du bei Breitis Anglertreff in Gunzenhausen bekommen.
Da ist auch die Anlauftstelle fürs fränkische Seenland, Altmühlsee, Brombachsee (groß und klein), Igelsbachsee und Rothsee. Da ist der Raubfisch bis 1. August gesperrt, zum Glück, denn es treiben sich Horden von Zanderanglern herum. Am Altmühlsee hast du zumindest die Chance, einen Zander über 20 Pfund zu fangen.

Aber, wenn ich´s mir recht überlege, bleib mal in der Wörnitz, du wirst dich in das Flüsschen verlieben, glaube mir. :l

Wenn du soweit bist, melde dich mal, dann kann ich dir auch noch so einige Tipps abseits des Wassers geben, wenn du was anderes vorhaben solltest!!!

gruß Kohlnmeise


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*

Achim 68: d_a sich im Fliessgewässerforum niemand gefunden hat, der sich am o.g. Flüßchen auskennt und es noch kein Forum für &quot;Angeln südlich des Weisswurstäquators&quot_;

AAAAARRGGGGHHHHH, schande über deine Ortskenntnisse. 
Der Weißwuschtäquator ist die DONAU und wir liegen NÖRDLICH davon, sind schließlich nur auf dem papier Bayern, aber im Herzen Franken. 

Wie kannst du das nur wieder gutmachen ??????????? #6#6#6#6


----------



## letimor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*



Wörnitz-fischer schrieb:


> so 2jahre später...die wörnitz is leer,waller sind weg und das waer moelt und stinkt!
> 
> VIEL ERFOLG


was heist Wörnitz ist leer und waer moelt. Will nächstes Jahr da Urlaub machen


----------



## karpfenangler1994 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*

Ich Angle auch an der wörnitz Der PErfekt köder ist Dicke Fette Regenwürmer das ist der beste köder. Ich angle in Wechingen geh jede woche angeln jede woche 1 hecht^^ lg karpfenangler


----------



## Wörnitz-fischer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Wörnitz*



letimor schrieb:


> was heist Wörnitz ist leer und waer moelt. Will nächstes Jahr da Urlaub machen



war sarkastisch gemeint


----------

